# Is this "moving pack" reasonable?



## brakepad (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I am new to the forum. The company I work for has offered me the option to move to HK for 1,5-2 years.

Today I have received their pack offer which seems quite limited to me, but I would like to get some practical advice from people who have already moved and seen the "practical issues". I would move alone and I have nobody to ask (and if I ask my company they will tell me the conditions are excellent).

As I told above, I would move alone (no wife/girlfriend and no kids). I am a mechanical engineer and work in the railway industry. My job would be to coordinate a small team (technical staff), manufacturing and on-field prototype building supervision (this includes civile and mechanical manufacturing/on site building).

The offered salary is gross $32,000 a month which seems quite low to me, but I am not really sure...this does not include the housing allowance which is paid by the company up to a limit of $25,000 (in addition to the salary) I do not know if this is "reasonable" or not...I will live alone so I will not need a big flat. I was thinking about asking for an increase in the salary and a reduction in the housing allowance, but maybe that's too risky and I in that case I would end living in a cave. Not really sure.

I have never worked abroad for a long-term (usually only for a week or two). The figures above are not an important improvement over my actual salary. Housing allowance are, but actually I do not pay any rent (my mortgage is already paid), and, in any case, If I had to pay a rent this would not be more than a 10/12% of my net salary here in Tarragona right now.

I guess this "offer" is quite a low one and they are just "trying", but may be open to further negotiation. Is this normal when a company asks/offers somebody to move aborad?.

Any advices are welcome. I am completely lost. The job is attractive but in my opinion, the offer (or at least this 1st offer) is not.

Thank you very much and best regards.


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

I does sound low but then I am not in your industry so I can't be sure what is right. 
But for the housing allowance, as a single guy I would prefer to rent something cheaper and save more from my salary, but then this depends on your preferences and how picky you will be over location, size and amenities etc.
Also, the offer may be equivalent to your salary now but is this considering low tax here? 

Lastly, have you been to HK ? If you have then you will have an idea of whether you'd enjoy living here or not and to be honest with you, there are people queuing to move here therefore packages are shrinking as hK is no longer considered a hardship post. 

If they are unwilling to negotiate on salary, you could try to wrangle other perks, flights home, moving costs, hotel/serviced apartment for 1-3 months to settle and even things like a food allowance.


----------

